# NJ Stump Subcontracting



## ScottyStump (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello tree people!!

If you run a professional tree company and are looking for a reliable, professional stumpgrinder company to sub. out your stumps, for Morris, Passaic and/or Sussex counties then please call me at 973-983-4077. (leave message)

We only do stumps and have no interest in tree work.

We will show up when expected and do the job right!!!

Backyard stumping is our specialty.

Thanks.

-Scott


----------

